# 5' totem gravestone



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi all,
I was inspired by Mr. Chicken's Haunted Tombstone Projection Effect, so I created this guy from some white acoustic foam. It takes spray paint without melting so I was able to do all of the painting and weathering with just some black and rust and some water from a spray bottle. It's 5' tall so it should get some attention.
Hope you like it!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

You have been busy!! 
looks fantastic... as always.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice! The height will surely draw attention. The detail/finish is perfect! Another winner!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great aged look. Nice stone! Well done.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the texture and the cracks. Nice!


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Kevin that stone is awesome!!! I really like it a lot and I love the painting technique and the 'cracks'.....you have talent man, talent!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Good Job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great stone.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great. The size alone will make an impact come The Night! :jol:


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

where do you find the acustic foam at?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great job. Your painting technique is impressive.


----------

